# Dogs and Painkillers



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

I need some advice!!!!

We have just got home from a meal to find Lottie has gotten hold of a pack of ibuprofen and co-codamol from my other half's bag he left open on a chair (he should know better by now)

She has chewed the packet and it looks like the majority of the pills are still in the packet or crunched up on the floor along with a couple whole ones so doesn't seem like she has eaten most of them if any, she just has a tendency to chew things.

I am really worried as looking online it can cause kidney failure but she is absolutely fine at the moment.

I have no idea what to do as not 100% if we need to go the vets unless she shows signs of something? 

Has anyone been in this situation or give any advice? Should I just keep an eye on her?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Can you ring your vet for advice?


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Nonnie said:


> Can you ring your vet for advice?


My vet is companion care at pets at home, I will see if there is an out of hours number! Will they charge for that? Never rung a vet before!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Weezawoo said:


> My vet is companion care at pets at home, I will see if there is an out of hours number! Will they charge for that? Never rung a vet before!


I've never heard of vets charging for phone advice, but you never know.

If you can work out how many, if any, tablets she ate, it would be a huge help as the toxicity level can be worked out.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

vet advice ASAP


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Weezawoo said:


> I need some advice!!!!
> 
> We have just got home from a meal to find Lottie has gotten hold of a pack of ibuprofen and co-codamol from my other half's bag he left open on a chair (he should know better by now)
> 
> ...


Ibuprofen is toxic to dogs not sure about co-codamol but I would think its likely.

Signs would be things like being lethargic, vomiting, wobbly on their feet, a lot of toxins case salivating so maybe that too, off food, and it can cause stomach pain too, so likely you would see lots of stretching, arching backs, and standing spayed legs and roached back.

I would give the vet a call, because you don't see signs usually until its absorbed and in the system, if he thinks she may have taken enough to cause problems and within a certain time you can induce vomiting or give activated charcoal to mop it up and help with absorption.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just had a quick look apparently co-codomol contains paracetomol and paracetomol has toxicity to dogs so that can cause problems too.


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

On the phone now. Saying to make her sick and watch her for a couple hours and if anything changes ring back

God I'm worried


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just looked up toxic doses of Ibuprofen in Merck vet manual which may give you some clues.

It is rapidly absorbed orally in dogs with peak plasma concentrations seen in 30 min to 3 hr. Presence of food can delay absorption and the time to reach peak plasma concentration. The mean elimination half-life is ~4.6 hr. Ibuprofen is metabolized in the liver,

An acute single ingestion of 100125 mg/kg can lead to vomiting, diarrhea, nausea, abdominal pain, and anorexia. Renal failure may follow dosages of 175300 mg/kg. CNS effects (ie, seizures, ataxia, depression, coma) in addition to renal and GI signs can be seen at dosages >400 mg/kg. Dosages >600 mg/kg are potentially lethal in dogs.

Cant find co-codamol, but there is acetaminophen which is what americans call Paracetomol which is in co-codomol. Merck vet Manuals American.

Acetaminophen is rapidly absorbed from the GI tract. Peak plasma concentrations are usually seen within an hour, but can be delayed with extended-release formulations

In dogs, signs of acute toxicity are usually not observed unless the dosage of acetaminophen exceeds 100 mg/kg. Clinical signs of methemoglobinemia have been reported in 3 out of 4 dogs at 200 mg/kg. Toxicity can be seen at lower dosages with repeated exposures

For quickness to save you reading the lot Ive C&Pd the relevant bits about toxicity dosage.
The whole thing is below

Analgesics (Toxicity): Toxicities from Human Drugs: Merck Veterinary Manual


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Nightmare  hope she is ok.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Any update?


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone! 

Was up late watching her and had her on the bed, she was fine not lethargic anything just her normal self and slept well. Woke up this morning and she is hyper as always and absolutely fine.

Last night I gave her milk to line her stomach as I was advised but also got her to drink water and gave her some food for the reason posted above that it will help to slow digestion but also to prevent gastric ulceration as advised by a vet nurse friend.

I struggled to make her sick to a large extent, it was so difficult with one person and she was having none of it.

Thankfully I think she didn't swallow any and must have just had a play with them and crunched them down. 

Rung the vet this morning and they said there isn't anything they can do if I bring her in now as it will be absorbed by now. 

Sorry for my post I was in such a panic and didn't know if I was over reacting as never had anything so worrying before!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Im so pleased shes ok, i can only imagine how worried you must have been.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Weezawoo said:


> Sorry for my post I was in such a panic and didn't know if I was over reacting as never had anything so worrying before!


Glad everything is ok, but really don't know why you are apologizing for caring about your dog


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Im glad your baby is ok ... but as Rona already said , never apologise for caring about your dog


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad she is OK and panic over.


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Its so nice you all care! I was so worried but couldnt take her to the vets as I have no car! Just glad it all seems fine. Shes has really runny backside today literally liquid and also tonight a chocolate wrapper which I didn't realise she also managed to get out of the bag! 

Hopefully back to normal tomorrow!


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Hiya, thought I would just pop on to say she is absolutely fine and back to her normal self!!! So pleased I have seen so side effects from this at all! I think she just chewed and spat them back out, but she is now unfortunately back to the crate over night until we move house and have space for EVERYTHING to be out of reach! :laugh: She's even learnt how to open the plastic box with all my collars in for shows so I have lost quite a few of these to the little monkey


----------

